# How long do you boil you kale and spinach when blanching



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I am just wondering I am doing it now and I think the kales is still pretty sturdy.. I am boiling for 5-6 min


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If the water is boiling, just 10-20 seconds, typically. Just quick dunks until they're wilty-ish, not completely cooked.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Never tried kale yet but for spinach, I boil it till it sinks on it's own, otherwise you gotta weight it down with a pebble. 3 mins in a cup of water in the microwave does the trick.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I did a test with baby spinach once and boiled one batch for 2 minutes and another for 3 minutes. Then I froze each batch. They will ALWAYS go after the stuff that was boiled for 3 minutes much faster than the 2 minute stuff. As for kale, I just fed it for the first time today. Boiled for 3 minutes, then hit with cold water to stop cooking (I also do that with spinach). The shrimp went nuts in the tank looking for it. When I initially saw them on it I thought it was going to be too tough but it took under just a couple of minutes for them to start breaking it up. It was still a bit stiff, I will say that, but they didn't have any problems with it. With the spinach that was boiled for two minutes that I tried, they'd go to it for a few minutes then they would just leave...like it was too tough to even fool with. YMMV.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well my 5 to 6 should do the trick


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> Well my 5 to 6 should do the trick



You don't want to do it too long or you'll deplete the nutrients in it.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I did some research on that, and it takes alot longer boiling to do that around 15-20 min


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You can also freeze leafy greens instead of blanching them. Freezing them will also break down the cell walls and release moisture so they sink and are easily nommed up by your critters upon thawing.

I typically spread out 30-40 leaves of spinach on a sheet pan, drop it in the freezer drawer, put them in a plastic bag or container once frozen and leave them in the freezer. 

Works with spinach, kale, nettle, et al. Even thinly slice zucchini.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Forget the boiling and cold water dunk. I just throw it in the microwave. I think it took like 10 seconds to wilt a piece of baby spinach. 

-Lisa


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Kunsthure said:


> Forget the boiling and cold water dunk. I just throw it in the microwave. I think it took like 10 seconds to wilt a piece of baby spinach.
> 
> -Lisa



Well sure, if you want to do it the EASY way! LOL! I prefer to do things the hard way....if they would handle salt and pepper I'd season it for them:flick:


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

All these methods worked for me! lol

Basically do whatever you can to mutilate your spinach so its FUBAR...then you're set.

Personally I boil for 5 minutes. Though I'm now thinking about just putting it in a cup and microwaving for 2-3. Seems like a good idea. lol


----------

